# Does....would you move in with a cheating buck?



## MissBea (Nov 12, 2007)

Well - as some of you may know - Tiny and I have had an on again/off again relationship for a while.

I did agree to share him with GingerSpice when we were all young because she really needed him more than I did but I enjoyed the grooming. Besides, I was young and carefree and knew I'd be having bunnies of my own to tend to since I was a breeder bunny.

But I'm three now and retiring from that life and wanting to settle down. For the past several weeks I've been living in the living room here - I am pretty much a free roaming gal who can go whereever she wants. I like to go under the recliner and then visit my cage when I want to eat or drink something.

Up until a few weeks ago, Tiny would come and see me fairly often. We'd snuggle by the couch and stuff and talk about our days. But then mom moved her computer and stuff into "the office" and Tiny moved in there and I never really saw him anymore. I sorta missed him - but he had been talking about taking a vacation some day....so who knows? Besides...there were other bucks in the living room that I could flirt with if I felt in the mood.

Well - come to find out - Tiny didn't come out of the office to see me 'cause he was trying to have a fling with Miss Madilyn (aka Miss Naughty) - another bunny who is staying here with HER PARTNER. It took Mallory wanting to whoop both her and Tiny to make breeder mom realize that Tiny was breaking up a good thing...so she blocked his access to Madilyn.

I was FURIOUS....let me tell you...FURIOUS. How dare he two-time on me again...he said those days were over. He might come out to the living room - but I never let him within 10 paws of me.

But I hear that Tiny's been moping and feeling lonely. In fact...today he even groomed breeder mom for like 5 minutes by licking her hand....and then when she was petting him - he laid on top of her ankles so she couldn't move and he was licking the TRASH CAN 'cause he was so happy. 

That's pretty bad....he denies it - so maybe breeder mom saw things wrong.

So you know what happened? Breeder mom went to Walmart and got me a brand new cage. It is a bit smaller than my old one...but it is brand new and she says that she might be taking the door off or making it so the door isn't in the way. Then she took my favorite food bowl, filled it with food and some hay and put it in the new cage - and then brought me into the new cage to see it. 

Of course - Tiny was in there too.....so we had to have "the talk". 

He said he was glad to see me. He said he missed me. He said he didn't know what to tell me 'cause he knew I'd heard about Miss Madilyn.

Boy did I give him a piece of my mind as I groomed him. I reminded him about other girls and how he always said I groomed him so well. I told him that if he wanted me back - he better promise to behave himself and KEEP his promise.

So now I have to make a decision....

Do I go back to the tiled living room with my old cage (which also has the door open) - or do I move in the carpeted office with Tiny?

I told him that one thing was for sure...if I was gonna move in with him - he had to stop using the tarp (near the NIC cages) as a litter box and start using the brand new under-bed storage litter box that mom got him (it even has wheels on it). He agreed to get in the new litter box and try it out. I also told him that he had to be prepared to share his food and his brand new automatic water bowl with me. 

So here are some points about each housing arrangment:

LIVING ROOM:


Tiled floor - a bit cool in the mornings
The kitten likes to mess with me sometimes (she rarely goes in the office)
My cage already has my scent and is slightly larger
There are sometimes bucks to flirt with (although lately they seem to be moving away)
I can see what is happening and listen to the tv
Then again...the tv can be noisy when I want to sleep
I have my own water bottle by my cage (I may be getting a new one with this new cage - its just not there yet.
OFFICE:


Carpeted floor - a bit warmer and more comfy
Tiny says they get treats twice a day usually - carrots, greens, cereal, bananas, etc. Plus he likes to nose mom at least once while she's working and get an extra treat
The chance to get groomed by Tiny (I gotta admit - he does a great job at grooming)
A BRAND NEW cage that I can do anything I want with. I understand mom has a piece of cloth to throw in it for me later too (the type that doesn't have strings to irritate me) and that I can play with it and throw it around
The smell of other bunnies - then again - I did have that in the living room too.
What would you do does? Would you move in with a guy and risk having your heart broken again? Or would you split and go back to the living room and make him pay a bit more...

Breeder mom did capture some pictures of him trying to make up to me....I gotta say - he does seem sincere...don't you think?



























I really hope I can trust my guy this time. I'm getting too old to go breaking in another buck....

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Gingivere (Nov 12, 2007)

Miss Bea,

I voted for you to go back and forth between the two rooms and cages. I mean, why shouldn't you get the best of both worlds?

Tiny has cheated on you already, so are you sure you can ever really trust him to have a monogamous relationship? Even if he denies "the act", you sure can bet the farm that he THOUGHT about it. And that's enough in my book to consider him unfaithful.

But if he's a good kisser (aka groomer) why not keep him around for some fun? You've gotta do whatever it takes to stay happy. A doe's life is brief at best...make your golden years count, sister!

Wishing you the best,

Queen Gingivere





By the way, WHY ON EARTH would you consider just doing whatever Lord Dumpy Rump says? That should not even be an option!


----------



## MissBea (Nov 17, 2007)

Well everybun, I thought that I would pop in here and share the good news.

Tiny has proposed and I told him I'd think about it. He's been a little bit upset with me for making him wait while I decide, but given our history, I really think I need more than 3 or 4 days of being together before I make a lifetime commitment....don't you?

So let me update you on what has been happening...

First things first....Miss Naughty (aka Miss Madilyn) and I had a little talk. I made Tiny leave the room so we could talk without him interrupting all the time ~ he said he had stuff to do anyway and he left. Turns out that she felt bad for my big guy...he had decided to move into the office 'cause he felt mom needed him and he found the carpet was much easier on his hocks...but he missed having me groom him. I guess a few times he went out to the living room and I was sleeping and didn't hear him come looking for me. Since I'd mentioned I might take a vacation one of these days...he thought I'd gone off in search of someone else.

So he started crying on Maddy's shoulder and she felt bad for him. Because she and Mallory have such a good relationship - she was able to let him talk to her and spend time beside her cage for a couple of weeks...but then Mallory got upset (as would any respectable buck whose doe was spending hours with another buck). She said that once mom blocked Tiny from getting to her cage - she suggested that Tiny start talking to mom about wanting a doe of his own.

For some strange reason...I find myself believing her. She and Mallory obviously have a special bond and he only has eyes for her. She loves to groom him and they seem to be suited for each other. She really encouraged me to try and explore a relationship with Tiny again.

So I've been using my hidey-hole to observe Tiny and think about things. I come out several times per day and the first thing he does is greet me and offer to groom me. Then he asks me to groom him too. When treats are handed out - he lets me get my share without a lot of grumbling (thanks to mom's encouragement) and he has said he realizes that is an area he needs to maybe improve in.

One of my biggest concerns is his litter habits though. Um....mom bought him this wondeful huge litterbox and he hates it. He's still not using it. Mom has already told him that when Madily and Mallory leave - he is gonna get their cage until he's retrained himself.

He says he just can't help but want to pee next to Morgan's cage...its just too instinctual. I've told him he can learn to change his ways. After all, I use my smaller litterbox just fine and it keeps the room neat.

I mean - I can understand a buck's need to throw around fabric and towels and paper and shred the catalogs. I get that way sometimes too. But the litter habits....nope...he's gotta improve on them. That is one reason I need to think about his offer.

But let me tell you - I'm certainly leaning towards saying "yes" to him. I mean....normally I'm not a gal to groom and tell but let me tell you....he can groom so well. I mean....he just makes me feel so special. He knows when to stop (and sometimes he's a tease and he stops till I ask him to groom me again). He knows just how to get those spots I can't get to.

I think I could enjoy growing old with him. I know...I know...there is the size difference to consider too. But hey...that's just more of him to snuggle up against and keep me warm on those winter nights - know what I mean?

Several times I've gone to the door and considered exploring some more of the house - finding my way back to the living room, etc. But everytime I do that - and I look back in at Tiny...I find I just don't want to leave him. Yeah, a gal can explore....but right now, I'm sort of enjoying the attention.

So that is an update on us. We're a couple - but we're not yet engaged. I'm really thinking about it - and just in case, I'm already planning the wedding supper. So far I have on the list fresh cilantro and carrots and parsley and some oat hay on the side. I'm thinking the veggies should be topped with some raisins and craisins. I can't yet decide on the "groom's cake"...I may ask mom to do something with that cereal mixture Tiny loves so much. It has oatmeal and Raisin bran and honey oats and some chex and other stuff in it. That might be nice for Tiny...but I don't want to lose my girlish figure just from the wedding reception.....know what I mean?

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2007)

Miss Sunshine here...and i say once a cheater always a cheater!......hmm but he is very cute though 





thought this was funny..

By the way, WHY ON EARTH would you consider just doing whatever Lord Dumpy Rump says? That should not even be an option! :laugh:

























:big wink:

Miss Sunny bunny


----------



## MissBea (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought I would update everybun about what is happening with Tiny and I.

We are continuing to talk of marriage and the possible consequences if I choose to marry my big guy. He knows I'm still considering it and that I will make a final decision sometime in the next few weeks but that we really needed time to adjust to being together again.

So let me share some of what has been happening. I've got to say that as he's matured...Tiny has become an awesome partner. He's never pushy about grooming me but is always willing to groom me if I want him to do so. He loves to be groomed too and he asks but he isn't demanding about it. He's really a gentleman.

I'm a bit concerned about our age difference. I'm a little over 3 (a gal never tells her true age to the day, etc) and he's only going to be two in December. I think we're probably close enough in age that we can be happy but still yet, I do worry about it at times. I've kept my girlish figure quite well and I do manage to get a bit of exercise...but he has wandered in the past. 

Still yet, he has matured quite well, if I do say so myself. He still needs to stop trying to mark his territory with Morgan being around and also to stop giving breeder mom so many kisses on the back of her leg as she sits at the computer. He says he likes breeder mom to know how happy he is now that we're together again and he wants her to celebrate with us.

As it turns out, Morgan will be leaving us in the next few days and I'm sort of waiting to see if Tiny changes his behavior some and becomes less territorial. I also want to see how mom rearranges things and if I'll have some more private space of my own. Mom has mentioned moving Madilyn and Mallory a bit so that I can have access to the closet for my private hideyhole. I think I would like that a lot and just knowing that I have my space the way I like it would probably make me more likely to say "yes" to Tiny.

He's a great groomer though....I mean...wow....can he make a girl feel good. I love to snuggle up next to him at night when mom's sleeping and we tell each other stories until we both fall asleep. Once thing about snuggling with a big buck is that he keeps me nice and warm and I really like that....especially with winter coming.

I've been thinking though - if we're going to get married - what would be a good wedding date? Should I set it for a special day like Christmas so that Tiny would always remember? Or should I choose a different day so we'll get special anniversary meals separately from Christmas meals? That's a lot to consider...know what I mean?

I have decided to tell mom that I want some spring mix on that day though. I love spring mix....its just so special. Cordelia is going to be my "bun-maid of honor" and she would like some spring mix in her bouquet.....and I got to thinking how good that would be. 

Tiny hasn't yet picked out a "best bun" as he said he wanted to wait till we were set on a date, etc. He's thinking of asking Tio since the two were best buds when they were little and Tio *might* get to move into Morgan's cage...which would make him handy for the wedding.

Well - its getting cold and late and I want to go get a snuggle.

To all of you does out there - I would encourage you to find a nice warm buck to snuggle with on these winter nights. It really does make a girl feel better....

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Nov 26, 2007)

I just have to stop in here and say how nice it is to hear Bea talk about what she'd like for her wedding bouquet and how she's thinking about the dates, etc. That sure does make me feel good.

This morning, Miss Bea and I slept so late that mom even walked in on us and saw us snuggled together. Bea got embarassed and ran off but mom just sort of laughed.

I told Bea that I'm gonna talk to mom about getting that closet cleaned out soon so maybe we can have a hidey hole to snuggle in on one end and then she can have her private area at the other end. 

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## MissBea (Dec 4, 2007)

Well everybun....I thought I'd stop in and share some of what has been happening here. 

Mom & Robin started working on the office Sunday afternoon (just a little bit) and then yesterday (a lot) and they still have some more to do. But the office is turning into a pretty nice area to live. Tiny did a very good job of talking to mom about what I would like for my home.

I'll have to get Tiny or mom to take pictures as soon as everything is done - but basically - here is a bit of a description.

Mallory & Madilyn have switched to the other big NIC pen which is an "L" shape and is against the opposite side of the room where they had been. Its not bad for a pen - mom says it is something like 12 square feet vs. 9 square feet (which they had). Madilyn really seems to like it and she and I can now talk sometimes.

Gracie is beside them in a smaler pen (but she likes that). Then there is the refrigerator and then the sweepings stuff which will be leaving the room soon and my dear friend Princess Cordelia will be moving back in. She is going to be under the window and right beside the closet. I'm very pleased with the spot Tiny got for her - he did a good job and took notes when we discussed how I'd like to see the neighborhood develop. I know...I know....I could've talked to mom - but we both felt it would be more appropriate for the BunFather to give mom instructions - like maybe she'd listen to him better than she would to me.

And now for the closet...mom did a pretty good job. She did take down the door to the closet (said she needed "easy access" to the area"...). However, she put my new cage in the far end of the closet - and even took the door off so I won't get trapped in there. Tiny promises he'll stay out most of the time - unless I seem really upset and need to talk to him. Then there is our food bowl and our water bowl. The next thing may need to get moved a bit - its Tiny's litterbox. Finally - in the other end of the closet is a "cat condo" which I need to check out a bit better. That looks like it might be a nice hidey hole too.

I haven't totally decided to marry Tiny yet - and a lot of it depends upon if he continues to work on his bathroom habits. He is doing somewhat better even if he is upset about some bucks mom moved in here. They don't take up much space and they stay in their area and they haven't threatened him or anything like that. They're sort of fun to talk to and I like to encourage them to get better because I imagine it must feel yucky to be sick. I like having them in here 'cause when mom gives them their baby food/pumpkin mixture (and their oatmeal/cereal mixture) - she offers us some too. They love all the light in this room during the daytime and the fresh air as mom opens the windows up. I think it will be ok to have them here. They say they're in a "nursing bun home"....for special needs buns.

Of course, mom still needs to finish the neighborhood before I can make my final decision....but so far - I like the way it is turning out. 

_*Miss Bea*_


----------

